# Easy & Cheap Mod Fix for AW Soft-Start/Multi-Mode Switch



## RichS (Nov 7, 2009)

I love the AW soft-start multi-mode switch, but I never liked the hollow feel of the switch after installing it due to the recessed and flat nature of the button on AW's switch. I just never knew an easy way to fix it.

So I went to Lowe's the other day, and found a plastic part that was the perfect shape and size to fill in that vacant space under the switch cover.

It is a push fastener for a car, but it works perfectly! I just simply sheared off the fastener part with a Dremmel, put the convex top portion in the switch cover and installed it in the Mag - perfect! It fills in that vacant space nicely, and it has the exact convex shape as the switch cover itself. It's like it was made for it. The switch feels great now - no more "hollow" feel!

A few pics:

*J3 Nisson variable depth fasteners - available at Lowe's*






*Fastener and Mag C switch cover*





*2 Fasteners - right one with fastener top removed by Dremmel*





*Prepped fastener top next to switch cover*





*Fastener top installed in switch cover*





*Switch cover with fastener top installed in Mag - fills it in nicely!!*






-Rich


----------



## Dioni (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice tip! thanks Rich! :twothumbs


----------



## gswitter (Nov 7, 2009)

Good idea. Was is difficult to get the switch cover back in the light with your plastic insert in place?

I often have to position my AW switches higher or lower than centered (making the button feel even more hollow :hairpull for contact issues, and getting the switch cover back in can be a bit tricky.


----------



## RichS (Nov 7, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Good idea. Was is difficult to get the switch cover back in the light with your plastic insert in place?
> 
> I often have to position my AW switches higher or lower than centered (making the button feel even more hollow :hairpull for contact issues, and getting the switch cover back in can be a bit tricky.



It wasn't much harder than without the plastic insert. After I took it back out to take some pics for this post, I used a toothpick to kind of "tuck" the edges in and it made it much easier. You might want to give that a try.


----------



## RichS (Nov 7, 2009)

I do want to mention something that AW pointed out - the recessed design is actually a safety feature to prevent accidental power on. I agree that with it recessed you definitely need to very deliberately press it to switch it on. 

If you do the mod, you should remove the batteries during transport and storage.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 7, 2009)

Rich, I also never liked how that AW switch was so recessed you have to really mash into it, and could care less about a safety intention. Yours is a good idea, but not sure how much it cost for that + gas.

Another excellent solution I discovered quite by accident when buying a FiveMega Megalennium was he put a switch cover from the MagCharger (which I never bought) which has an extra rubber knob as a part of the inside cover. It makes the AW switch work perfectly. I got a bunch from FM, but you can also order them from Flashlight King for 50 cents (part #108-557 "Switch Seal") here.


----------



## RichS (Nov 7, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Rich, I also never liked how that AW switch was so recessed you have to really mash into it, and could care less about a safety intention. Yours is a good idea, but not sure how much it cost for that + gas.
> 
> Another excellent solution I discovered quite by accident when buying a FiveMega Megalennium was he put a switch cover from the MagCharger (which I never bought) which has an extra rubber knob as a part of the inside cover. It makes the AW switch work perfectly. I got a bunch from FM, but you can also order them from Flashlight King for 50 cents (part #108-557 "Switch Seal") here.


Nice! Happen to have a picture of the front? I was wondering if it had the same logo as the MagC cover.

I much prefer that option actually since it will have a little "spring" to it when depressing. Do you still have a "bunch"? If so, how about letting me buy a couple from you?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 7, 2009)

Rich, they are a plain front (no design). I put all I got in various mags with AW's driver, or I would just send you a couple.


----------



## RichS (Nov 7, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Rich, they are a plain front (no design). I put all I got in various mags with AW's driver, or I would just send you a couple.


No problem - looks like an order to the Flashlight King!


----------



## gswitter (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe just fill in the stock switch cover with silicon?


----------



## RichS (Nov 8, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Maybe just fill in the stock switch cover with silicon?


That would probably work too. But honestly, with Lux's link to 50 cent switch covers that fix this issue with no-muss-no-fuss, I think we can call it a day on this one.


----------



## Mettee (Nov 9, 2009)

I had the same thoughts on the switch, thanks for posting this info guys..lux good tip as always.


----------

